# Pro Signage Cedar Point Amusement Park HalloWeekends Gallery



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I took photos of signage that might spur some ideas. I think they do a very good job for the amount of signage they have to create for a Halloween season https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/8


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting those images.
I'm guessing that these are from a few years back?
Some interesting stuff just the same.
Parks have a tightrope to walk when it comes do naming things. Trying to get the desired atmosphere without upsetting one group or another, and for many parks, they have to do a quick change act between normal park hours and their "haunt" nights.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, Cedar Point - worked there for many summers when I was in high school and college. They didn't do the HalloWeekends back then It was a good marketing move to add them since doing so allowed the park to extend its season past what used to be the official closing date of Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

fontgeek said:


> Parks have a tightrope to walk when it comes do naming things.


yep they had to change the name of a Haunted House from something something Asylum to Eternity Infirmary. And a live show Edge of Madness: Still Crazy because mental health groups publicly disapproved. But get this they could keep Edge of Madness but the tag line was Buried Alive. It used to be called Monsters Rock with a tag line. I guess Monsters Inc Union 666 wasn't offended lol To their credit they responded well and renamed them very well in a short amount of time. They had to redo the logo for the haunted house. They have rubber room walls set up so they had to think quick and change the name to keep with a medical theme.

I added a Fear Faire outdoor haunt logo.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Ah, Cedar Point - worked there for many summers


 That's cool! I always have to say it's an aumusement Park instead of just cedar Point becasue although a lot of people in that part of the country know what it is and it's been anmed the top one for 16 yrs in a row and is one of the largest in the world and many celebrities have been there. i can't assume everyone has actually heard of it. Cedar Fair owns a number of parks they bought from Paramnount and Kings Island does a Haunt that's more adult. Knotts in CA does their own version and shares shows and ideas with CP.

It's impressive how they change the park into HalloWeekends. Also the fact they can get employees that time of year.

My friend was one of the first Screamsters that scare people at CP. It's on it's 17th year. I've gooten to know actors, performers, technicians, PR people, coaster club enthusiasts, people who have been on Discovery, National Geographic, history channels, some perform on cruise ships, some on Broadway etc since I also taped HalloWeekends and Haunt stuff one year for my other youtube channels (the videos still sound great but used to look beter with a $1k Sony TRV-30 until youtube switched to HD)

https://www.youtube.com/amusement420
https://www.youtube.com/user/redgartershows
https://www.youtube.com/thekingsislandshows

since you're familiar with the park I have to share this about the head Cedar Point Screamster (who retired from duties last season). He got promoted in the electrical maintenance dept. they take pics of each other on top of the rides. 200, 310, 420 ft in the air : I made a gallery form his facebook pics to freak people out who are spooked by heights

https://robphotos420.shutterfly.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those high up shots made my skin crawl:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Those high up shots made my skin crawl:googly:


Mine too... you know you are high up there when you can see the curvature of the Earth. I'll leave that job to someone else.

*On a safety note*, Guardian Fall Protection (GFP) products released a recall notice on 6/26/2012 fall arrest systems shipped from GFP after 8/26/2011. The swivel snap-hook product numbers:* 01825-HS and 01826-HS* (manufactured between 8/26/2011 to 6/26/2012) were affected. GFS claims the number of faulty product distributed was low.

The failing component of the snap swivel assembly was the stem that connects the hook body and swivel eye was not properly mushroomed at the end, causing the nut to be back off and falling apart eventually.

At the time this notice came out, we stopped work on our jobsite and found 4 guys that had the aforementioned faulty gear... mind boggling. Just doing my part on safety!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Lord Homicide said:


> Mine too... you know you are high up there when you can see the curvature of the Earth.


That's true I never thought of it that way. They use iPhones. The one that shows a smashed iPhone was from a rider who dropped it on a coaster. He called it an iPuzzle :

You know you've ridden those things enough times when those pics don't freak you out and you're waiting for more : Partially because I know exactly they took them. He's a madman.

They're allowed to do it as long as they're strapped in and have three points at all times ie. two boots and the safety harness. Although people say 'Aren't you working' when he labels them 'current location' lol

As far as signage and typography. I'll have to see what's new this HalloWeekends.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I added an Edge of Madness HalloWeekends Live Show logo to the gallery: https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/199


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Another note about what goes into the HalloWeekends event fwiw

Makeup & Monsters
* We have 25 makeup artists that transform our cast of characters each night.
* There are a total of around 400 characters on the midways, scare zones and haunted houses.

The Produce
* There are 28,800 individual cornstalks in the park.
* In CornStalkers alone, there are 50,400!
* You'll find 1,735 bundles of straw on the midway.
* Pumpkins and gourds? How about 23,000 lbs of them!
* We have 850 pots of mums.

Special Effects
* Nearly 150 foggers dot the landscape.
* 3,000 gallons of fog are used.
* There's 1,000 lights installed throughout the park (200 alone on the Skeleton Crew stage).
* 20 technicians making sure everything is on and working.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Fright Zone said:


> Cedar Fair owns a number of parks they bought from Paramnount and Kings Island does a Haunt that's more adult. Knotts in CA does their own version and shares shows and ideas with CP.
> https://robphotos420.shutterfly.com/


Just to nitpick the Knott's reference because I'm local to them and I love talking about them...Knott's invented the Halloween theme park attraction over 40 years ago. Cedar Fair bought them a few years back (which might coincide with Cedar Fair really getting into Halloween, I don't know) and for quite a while, they *did* share ideas. In fact, both Club Blood and Cornstalkers were mazes out here too. And several mazes retired at Knott's are now at other locations. And comedy magician Ed Alonzo had been a Knott's regular, but was sent off to another Cedar Fair location by the return of Elvira.

However, the Cedar Fair management has realized they can't micromanage Knott's, especially in regards to Scary Farm. So they really cut them loose and allowed them free reign (as much as you can get in a corporation) last year and this year. The Cedar Fair "Overlord" character, for example, never fit in here and last year, Knott's went back to their original Green Witch to great effect.

So long story short, the Knott's team *once* worked closely with the other Cedar Fair parks, but has recently been allowed to do their own thing.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That's good to know. I knew they had dne it first. I hadn't realizzed it was for that long. Ed alonzo was at Kings Island. So popular he stayed for the Summer.

Funny note about Elvira. They paid her a bunch of money to kick off Cedar Point HalloWeekends a long time ago. "Welcome to Cedar Park!" - dooh

My friends ended up using the portable stage for their band there. It was a trailer whos side opened up. If it was windy off the bay they'd have to shut it so it didn't tip over lol

A guy from Knott's mixed a show one year. the guy who used to do Cedar Point's on site for many year's shared notes about the acoustics. he ignored them - dooh. that other guy left CP and sub contracts writing the shows. He makes more $ than when he worked there of course. For a while they still had his name plate on the parking space lol

He also does ScaroWinds.

They share the same show names often but the shows will be completely different or have some songs that are the same. Dead Awakening Kings Island vs Canada's Wonderland comes to mind.

The head CP Screamsters who started it at CP had enough of the politics. the lead one who's my friend had a wicked mask that twas from Knott's but the last year he did it he got a horrible-looking one. He said the license had expired on that particular appliance from Knott's.

He also used EL electroluminescent wires around his cowboy hat. It was a frontier trail by day they renamed the Fright Zone at night. He's an electrical supervisor. https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/230

He was the one who worked with Knott's on bringing their Slider idea to CP. they slid with BMX pads on their knees, steel toe boots, and washers epoxied to their gloves. There's three at Kings Island who do it dressed like a Clockwork Orange.

They did away with the Overlord this year. Kings Island replaced him with an annoying barker type of guy. It was the exact same costume. He got kicked in the nuts once - dooh.

I could tell more stories than that.

Here's another logo I added. This replaced the Fright Zone. The zone isn't as good. It's a Steam Punk theme. There's a couple more good logos I'd get reference of in the future.

https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/286


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Offwhiteknight said:


> Cedar Fair bought them a few years back (which might coincide with Cedar Fair really getting into Halloween, I don't know) and for quite a while, they *did* share ideas.


Cedar Point's HalloWeekends is in it's I think 16th or 17th year. It did start out small but grew bigger and bigger because the different full-time departments do their own fun props etc. Kings Island's Haunt used to be called Fear Fest but essentially the same thing. Haunt may be edgier and raunchier.

However, the Cedar Fair management has realized they can't micromanage Knott's, especially in regards to Scary Farm. So they really cut them loose and allowed them free reign (as much as you can get in a corporation) last year and this year. [/QUOTE]

Could be because Dick Kinzel retired as CEO and Matt Quimet from Disney took his place. But then again HalloWeekends was one thing he didn't micro manage.

I think it's best to leave it up to the individual parks. Maybe share some stuff if it makes sense since Halloween so seasonal. Cedar Point and Haunt are only on Fri-Sun weekends.

btw, all Cedar Fair parks use the same web site design. And it absolutely sucks! Throw GUI out the window. they used to have a really cool one that scrolled and had far more interesting and colorful Halloween/Haunt themes.

It also had the logos of the Haunts and shows to personalize it to the parks.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Offwhiteknight said:


> Just to nitpick the Knott's reference because I'm local to them and I love talking about them...Knott's invented the Halloween theme park attraction over 40 years ago.


I have hated Knott's ever since I was at the Halloween nights (the one time I went) and a gang fight erupted over next to the carnival games. It wasn't a gang fight of a few people... about 40 hoodlums started to brawl. A couple of people were stabbed and, of all people, the lady behind the game booth was punched in the face a few times. I slipped away behind some plants and just couldn't believe it. Seeing that then looking a Snoopy just didn't give me good lasting impression. Then I realized it was in Buena Park... duh.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

That's too bad. I've personally never seen such a thing, or I wouldn't been bringing my 5yr old and 3yr old all the time like I do.

Both Knott's and, to a greater extent, Six Flags Magic Mountain had gang problems a few years back. Magic Mountain even had a few shootings and a death or two. 

For the most part, it appears to have been mostly taken care of. When we do see "gang" looking people, they are either in small groups or with their families. 

I'd hope you'd give Knott's a second chance. It's really done well the last few years and Haunt has made significant strides and they can legitimately lay claim to be the best once again.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

It's interesting to hear stories of how Knott's and Cedar Fair worked together...or didn't. I have no doubt there were more than one instance of a big city Knott's guy going back to the Midwest thinking he would show them hicks a thing or two and then getting shown how the locals do it. 

Oh, and the sliders? Another thing Knott's lays claim to inventing. They will do "sliders Olympics" after the last stage show of the night in the open street area and do some pretty amazing stunts. A few other places, like the Queen Mary's Dark Harbor have a few sliders too.

That new sign? Yeah...I'm guessing that's your version of the Knott's Necropolis. Steampunk vampires or something. It's kinda cool, but really a half-formed idea I think.

I just wish they'd play more setting appropriate music in some of the open areas...hearing Monster Mash in the middle of the foggy streets of the Calico Ghost Town kinda takes the mood away.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah the sliders originated at Knott's. They CP Screamsters weren't/aren't in any shape to do the stunts I've seen on youtube lol

Yeah steam punk a. isn't scary. b. is a half baked idea. c. see a & b above lol the costumes can be interesting. One hold out from the fright zone days still wears his old costume but it fits in.

CP HW during the day started playing the Beatles and Beach Boys during the day a couple years ago! Now they at least play Ozzy's Do the Zombie Stomp. They do play John Carpenter's Halloween, Psycho etc. In Blood on the Bayou trail they have speakers off the path with music or SFX themed to the particular section like the Voodoo section (which is next to the employee break shack they dressed up as a voodoo hut lol https://www.youtube.com/results?sea...0j1.11.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.wBMet8rhPkg

They did that at Kings Island in a wide open wooded area with female screams way off in the woods which was effective.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I added a couple nice ones. Six altogether. The saying on the Eeerie Estate Haunted House sign says "MORS ULTIMA RATIO" which means Death is the Final Accounting. Glad I'm no good at math ^o^ https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/8


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Knott's changed their setup (gangs) about 23 or 24 years back, they don't allow gang colors, symbols, "do-rags" or other gang related paraphernalia, and they use metal detectors and searches to try to keep the park safe and clean, at least for their "Knott's Scary Farm. They may lay claim to being the originators of a theme park getting dressed up for the holiday, but there were other, smaller parks that were doing it before they did.
Granted, they, the other parks, were were no where near as elaborate in their props and setups, but they did exist first. Walter Knott was a business smart man, he adapted or copied things from Coney Island,carnivals, ghost towns, etc. to work in his environment.
All things considered, I think tha most of the amusement parks do a pretty remarkable job.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree and in the case of Cedar Point they're not next to a major city so it's amazing they can staff the place since a lot of college kids go back to school. And it's a giant park. Hence so much signage and I've presented only 90% of the HalloWeekends signs.

The biggest crowds can be HalloWeekends Saturdays (probably like it was tonight) 50-65,000 people. 4th of July about the same amount. The record was 80,000 in the 1980's for some reason - probably discount tickets to Honda, Cleveland Clinic, etc employees all on the same day (they didn't have HalloWeekends then).

Now they close CP and Kings Island down between the end of the regular season and Halloween events so those corporations can buy out the park for a day. Michael Jackson almost did that at CP but then September 11th happened. The biggest market is the Detroit area.

Not to get too far off topic but since a few of us have historical insight as it pertains to amusement park Halloween events (and why they need signs lol). Here's some videos on my other channel that may amuse you how packed it can be on a nice weather Cedar Point HalloWeekends Saturday. Hours were noon 'til midnight and people were still driving in at 6pm at a stand still.

Let's put it this way, when Millennium Force is a 4hr wait, the line for beer out of the Red Garter Saloon is almost to that entrance, the Corkscrew which doesn't get ridden much is a 1hr wait. Well...

If you want to just watch one. Start it up at 45 sec in and watch the zombies shuffle and wait in line in Nightvision (where do all these people come from!!) 





Playlist if you want more insanity https://www.youtube.com/user/amusement420/search?query=crowds

(youtube turned them into lo-res when the switched to HD)


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm smart these days.

I don't go on nice weather Saturdays during Columbus Day weekend when the entire city of Detroit is there lol (I went on a manageable Friday) Here's a story about this Saturday. It didn't help there was an accident on the Causeway. At some point they have to turn people away. did that ever happen at Knott's or anywhere else?

http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...arking-lot-saturday-night-after-halloweekends


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Did Knott's ever turn people away? Every year, they tend to sell out early, the ticket sales start a month or two before the haunt nights actually start. They started that abut 30 or so years ago because of the crowds at the gates, the parking issues, and fights that occasionally broke out between those struggling to buy tickets. The tickets are for specific nights, so you can't change your mind about when you are going after you've already purchased your tickets.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That's interesting. I never considered it (Cedar Point would know that)

Fridays are only 5pm-12am. A few rides I like aren't open. Light crowds because people are at high school football games and the hours are short (ironically you can get more done compared to a 12-13hr Saturday) 

The problem with doing that at CP is most people wouldn't know it even if they advertised it. People would still drive up like they do during the Summer. You'd have to p*ss people off for a year or two. Similar to training them where the smoking areas are.

They market mainly to Detroit and Cleveland. But it's in between on a peninsula in the middle of nowhere. And people from Detroit are bone heads lol

Kings Island for example is near Cincinnati. Dayton is North. I lived down there. They could get that message out easier than Cedar Point ever could I think. Especially on TV and radio.

Cedar Point has a blog, twitter, facebook, minimal TV & radio commercials, and email newsletters. But it still would take a painful year to get the message across. 

Tickets for all Saturdays and Columbus Day Sunday is how they could start if they did. 

Fridays don't bother. If it rains on Friday. There's about 1,500 people there.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A lot of parks have avoided the"reservation" formula, but for Knott's, it has helped a great deal. Back in the late 40's and early 50's Walt Disney used to visit Knott's Berry Farm. Back then it truly was a berry farm. While Walter Knott tried to keep people entertained enough so that they would hang around and eat in his wife's restaurant, or shop at his farmers market, he didn't pay much attention to the science of "lines". Walt Disney studied the situation(s) and realized that having some wait helped keep all of the events or attractions busy. Lines attract lines. It's like people slowing on the freeway to see what everyone else is slowing down to see. Only here, they are paying some healthy dollars to see what's going on. The reason for telling you all this? I think Knott's learned their lesson, and by limiting the dates, and having the ticket/reservations for specific dates, they kind of started a "fever". People would race to buy tickets because they didn't want to be left out. Knott's learned to change the attraction(s) and entertainers so that people would come back or something new each year, Sometimes for multiple times in a single year. We, Southern California, are in a bit of a different situation than most other areas. We have a lot of big name amusement parks and attractions that "dress up" for Halloween, so the competition kind of keeps everyone "fresh".
I hope all of that made sense, and didn't put too many people asleep.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

All this IS interesting (and relevant) hearing about a Cedar Fair sister park and how they can handle a Halloween event or have had to in response to what happened.

Here's the premier CP forum that addresses the insane crowd, mainly the parking problem in which the started offering FREE regular $15-25 parking. You get some interesting info and arguments but they usually get good info out of them in the long run. They mention how Disney locks out pass holders certain days. But that's a different park with like you said immediate Orlando competition and dates they know will be problems etc http://pointbuzz.com/Forums/Thread/30153.aspx?page=1

How long did it take people to get the message Knott's changed it to a limited number of tickets event? A year or two?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

"How long did it take people to get the message Knott's changed it to a limited number of tickets event? A year or two?"
One season, they started showing it in their billboards, flyers, ads, and via TV and Radio spots/commercials. As soon as joe public and ticket brokers heard it was coming, they raced out and bought tickets for the desired date(s). The brokers/scalpers snapped up everything they could get, especially the Friday and Saturday nights leading up to the holiday. Once that ball started rolling, it "snowballed' to where they are today.

For Disney parks, there are several different versions of their annual passports.
Some have no set blackout dates, some have a handful of dates, though they are pretty predictable (peak summer holidays, specialty nights, etc.), and there are passports for just one park, multiple local parks, and even international versions that will get you into any of their parks, world wide.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That's interesting.

If CP attempted it, they'd have to start with the Detroit, Toledo, and Cleveland area (NE Ohio) including news casts. They'd have to have a press release with everything you and I mentioned above.

I never thought about scalpers.

I just looked at their web site and went to "Buy" a ticket and parking. I see pass holders get a reduced rate while CP and Kings Island Haunts are included when you buy your pass to begin with. So stopping short of paying for it, it appeared I could still by one. So I wonder if they do it like the other Cedar Fair parks now(?)

They all have crappy Halloween web sites, speaking of graphics. I can't believe how bad they look. The GUI is difficult to use. They used to have really cool ones. CP's doesn't even have logos!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

In regards to their websites, they look crappy because there's no competition to force them to improve them.
The first few years Knott's had the fixed night/pre-sale tickets, scalpers would race in and buy gobs of them, after only a few years (and a ton of complaints from customers and the security people), they put a limit on how many tickets and individual could purchase per day. Since the prime dates go first, it let a whole lot more actual buyers/guests come to the park without it costing an arm and a leg.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Interseting to know about the scalpers. It sounds like things have returned to normal if they can sell tickets like everyone else.

A local web design company did the previous site. If I can "dig up" boohaha some images I will. I think somebody sold Cedar Fair a bill of goods now.

As an aside, show-wise, the guy Brandon who writes the shows for CP and ScaroWinds (did you know CaroWinds is in NC & SC? I think there's a sign in front of a theater) makes more $$ sub contracting than when he worked at CP.

Charles Bradshaw the VP of Live E! is from Knott's. He got rid of a live band in favor of a backing track...produced by Brandon in FL...with some of the old band members lol I taped the last show with a live band back stage for my friend the drummer (who has a band in Malaysia). That was fun.

He also got rid of some excellent Edgar Alan Poe actors I'm still friends with. And a kids band/DJ in favor of what a lot of people like, but I don't, expensive acrobats called Skeleton Crew on CP's brand new spanking stage ordered by the new Cedar Fair CEO Matt Quimet from Disney cruise lines.

A show Bradshaw brought from Knott's Dr. Cleaver was horrible. They got rid of that. So some things work. Some things don't. But ya know. You're not doing your job if don't change things I guess. Some for the better. Some things people get over and get used to. And some for the worse. Moreso than ever. That's also a product of HalloWeekends getting older (16 or 17 yrs)


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe I wasn't clear, Knott's still follows the policy to fight scalpers.

As far as what works (or doesn't), that tends to change from demographic to demographic as well as time of day, and geographical locale. Knott's often does, or did, have different stars/guests on different nights, typically having one main star that is/was there as a constant. For many years, for Knott's, this was Cassandra Peterson aka Elvira. Fun and attractive lady, great personality and very well liked.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You guys have wandered pretty far off the path of the original thread topic of signage


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Was it you or someone else who mentioned Ed Alanzo the comic magician went from Knott's to Kings Island because of the return of Elvira. 

I may have mentioned cedar Point paid her a lot of money to kick off one of their (it might have been the first) HalloWeekends. "Welcome to Cedar Park!" lol Charles Shultz' son also said that when they dedicated the opening of Planet Snoopy. And he was reading from a prepared statement. dooh

I've seen interviews with Cassandra Peterson as her red headed self. She does come across as nice. Quiet lady. I'v eknown performers like that. Quiet, normal, reserved in person, then over the top performance.

Kings Island, and apparently Canada's Wonderland, and Kings Dominion used to have Elvira's Superstition fun house. Before my time there. youtube "Elvira's Superstition Halloween Haunt Kings Island 2007" for the pre-show recorded video.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> You guys have wandered pretty far off the path of the original thread topic of signage


My thoughts a while ago. I hadn't planned on it. However since about 2-3 of us really know *a lot* about the inner workings of Cedar Fair's owned Cedar Point and Knott's long-running Halloween events (which I didn't expect!), and to a lesser extent Kings Island, of which the signage is a part of hehe, I figured why start a new thread about amusement park haunts. Unless you want us to. The info kept getting more interesting. I think we're the only 3 of us are viewing it lol 

If anything rename it (I don't know how to) to Pro Signage Cedar Fair Parks' Halloween Events Gallery & Insider Info (for 3 people lol) well not the last part.

It would be cool if someone could post Knott's signage. I can't go to Kings Island otherwise I post theirs. Cedar Point's has always been for the most part very good done by their in-house team.

There are a couple more haunted house signs I could take pics of. They're good for what the haunts are. But I don't care for those haunts. Eden Musee and Eternity Infirmary.

If we start talking about boating on Lake Erie (which Cedar Point is on) vs the Pacific Ocean in the Summer. Then it's way long gone lol

I wonder how many people are viewing my lovely comprehensive gallery, or other Cedar Point threads?

HalloWeekends (and previously KI's Haunt) are a huge part of my Halloween season experience in Ohio no doubt. As much as a yard haunt and fog chillers. Cedar Point and Fall Halloween weather & leaves are the only reason to live here lol


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

A) I added about (11) logos / signage to the gallery.

B) I should note Cedar Point, Knott's, and Kings Island are all owned by Cedar Fair, Inc. Had know idea (and to my pleasant surprise) anyone would know about Knott's. In hindsight it might have been more appropriate for PM's.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe for a separate thread, but knowledge on signs, haunt conditions, security and crowd control can help most haunters, even if their haunts aren't as big as those at Cedar Pointe, Knott's, etc.

I took it for granted that you already knew that Knott's had been bought by the CF group several years back. My mistake.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah B) wasn't for you. It was for those who wondered why the thread went into behind-the-scenes operations territory. It's very cool you somebody knows about Knott's Scary Farm. I didn't expect that. A fellow designer at that. I took it for granted too that people knew what Knott's and Cedar Point were (voted best amusement park 16yrs in a row - fixed maybe lol). But they're not Disney. They're regional. CP is seasonal. Two seasons. Spring/Summer then HalloWeekends when they literraly transform the park. Even though people do come from all over the world to ride the monster coasters at CP. It mainly draws from Detroit/Cleveland market. 

I agree, this signage inspiration, if you have time to do it could be invaluable to a haunt. An off season project maybe. No matter what your skill level. It does help to use proper applications, but you can do basics with any drawing program. Someone even traced over and did iOS 7 in Word on youtube! You have have skills to do that though.

Paint brush strokes on wood. Even black lit paint, is an obvious way to do warning signs that aren't as detailed.


----------

